# Rumble In The Jungle



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Who will Be the Champion*​
*At the NH Highland Games who will be the victor? Wolfwood? or Egregg57 Place your bets!*

Wolfwood1453.85%Egregg5727.69%Neither everyone will gang up on PDX Doug415.38%I am too horrified to vote623.08%


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

From The New England Sports Network Entertainment news.....

This just in.....

Date Line Loon Mountain, Egregg57 and Wolfwood will finally meet for what is reported to be one of the wildest confrontations ever to be witnessed. The barbs have been flying ever since Eric (AKA egregg57) mistakenly ASSUMED Wolfwood was of the opposite gender and then left her abandoned on 95 with her faithful Miata PHOOEY belching smoke. This led to a relentless smear campgain on Outbackers.com. Not to be out doneWolfwoods launched a flurry of on-line shot trading ending with the "remodeling" of the Wolfwood estate by egregg57, PDX Doug and his merry men.

Reprecussions were wide spread, PDX Doug, while fleeing the scene of the ill fated Wolfwood Outbackers National Rally headquarters site was subsequently jailed after a 6 state chase. It seems the mark was missed and the Wolfwood estate remianed untouched while her next door neighbor stood and looked in disbelief at what was his house. While Doug is somewhat out of reach being on the "left" coast it was soon disclosed that Eric was a close neighbor of Wolfwoods.

Now months later the two will meet. Threats of beatings with African blackwood have circulated while Eric vows to come prepared. In an interview from his campsite in Meredith NH this weekend, we asked egregg57 what his prediction for the long awaited meeting would be. He responded, eyes squinting, lips tightly curled, sweat beading on the top of his bald head.....Pain, he said.

We are hoping to touch base with Wolfwood for her perspective but the SE New England camp has been quiet with the exception of a Dirge from a lone bagpipe heard echoing through the trees from time to time near RT 125.

The tension is building folks.... its gonna be a good one.

For NESNE I'am Ian MacGregor..........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Photos and full story to follow, Monday, 25 September. Tickets are still available from some dubious sources.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*ROTFLMAO!*









Oh God! I have tears rolling down my face!
That is just the best post ever!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Shouldn't this be in the "Off Topic Discussion". ?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Shouldn't this be in the "Off Topic Discussion". ?


Can I change it? Or how do I change it.

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just ask one of the moderators, I'm sure they'll be able to help, with moving the post anyway. With Wolfwood, your on your own....you've made your cake, now eat it.

Oh, yeah, and enjoy the games.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*SPECIAL NEWS BULLETIN!!! SPECIAL NEWS BULLETIN!!! SPECIAL NEWS BULLETIN!!!*

This just in from The New England Sports Network Entertainment news.....

We interrupt your regularly scheduled program to bring you the following special report....

Although the public has been patiently awaiting a response from the much reverred but emotionally maligned "Wolfwood", she has remained silent and behind the tattered doors left by the perpetrators. After hours of being told that "Wolfie", as her friends have come to know her, had no comment, the victim's press secretary has released the following public statement:

"To all my loyal friends and supporters, I wish to thank you for having come to my aid following in the days following that horrible event. As you all know, Phooey is now home and enjoying the glorious days of a New England Autumn. She has recovered admirably from the reported breakdown. Her family has stood by her through counselling and is pleased to let her fans know that she is expected to fully recover from being gilted by he who calls himself "neighbor". No names are needed. He knows who he is.

I have heard that the fiendish egregg has laid a public challenge at my feet and, while perhaps fearing me, "claims to be prepared" for "what lies ahead". I shall not lower myself to partake in such public discourse but, instead, shall rise above the dispicable displays upon which Mr. Gregg seems so intent. Whilst, I might add, I am told that he has retreated in cowardice to a refuge nearly 1/2 a state away. This is, indeed, unfortunate - tho' Mr. Gregg will certainly have the opprtunity to personally inspect that certain African blackwood with which he will soon become quite familiar. So too, is the absence of Mr. PDX dismaying, as Mr. Gregg appears to have taken his mis-guided lead from this shady character of the Left Coast". Yes, I will be venturing to the North Country in the coming days and yes, I understand Mr. Gregg is publicly discussing his anticipation of my arrival. I will have my loyal canines at my side. I have no fear of such evil wrong-doers."

Short and heart wrenching - you heard it here - in Miss Wolfie's own words.

Will this never end? Will these characters continue to haunt her. We will continue our coverage as events unfold. Stay tuned....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Wolfie! For a minute there I thought I was reading a George Bush speech. You're good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow Wolfie! For a minute there I thought I was reading a George Bush speech. You're good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fanning the Flames will be of no assistance to your grasshopper, Mr. PDX


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CRY HAVOC and LOOSE the hounds of war! Once again onto the breach dear friend! Heed not her twisted words for I and I alone shall stand victorious! The african black wood will warm my feet as I bask in the ceremonial bonfire!

Your behind me right Doug? Doug? Ahem... DOUG!



hatcityhosehauler said:


> With Wolfwood, your on your own....you've made your cake, now eat it.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and enjoy the games.
> 
> Tim


Yeah! what he said!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Note, he doth bask IN the ceremonial bonfire and, alas, doth concede defeat too soon. Such bright hopes, anon, hope fades to the mist in yon sky as the distant sound of bagpipes drifts through the air.

What - a whisper I hear...what's that? No, I shan't have a drop of single malt remaining for thee!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What the he** is she talking about!!!

Happy Trails (I guess?),
Doug

P.S., Eric... I 'm right behind you 'Lil Buddy!.... Right BEHIND you!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow Wolfie! For a minute there I thought I was reading a George Bush speech. You're good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Did she misspell things?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Wow Wolfie! For a minute there I thought I was reading a George Bush speech. You're good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Did she misspell things?








[/quote]
uh uh - not only do I know how to spell, but I also know how to say "N-U-K-U-L-E-R N-U-C-L-E-A-R".


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This could get ugly!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> This could get ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who you callin' ugly?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I almost wish the firehouse camping trip had been canceled, so I could go up to the games myself.

I've never seen a bass drone eminating from a nostril, an ear, or what ever other oriface Wolfie takes aim at.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, i already know who's going to win but lets hear from you! Lets put it to a vote!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't believe this lop sided voting! Is wolfwood campaigning? Are people actually buying into her story? What gives here!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not to worry Eric. It's all a carefully crafted campaign to lull Wolfie into a false sense of security.









Happy Trails,
Doug

(I mean, afterall, it's the only hope you have! Right?)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Not to worry Eric. It's all a carefully crafted campaign to lull Wolfie into a false sense of security.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful...I thought it must have been something like that. Anyone that drives a car named phooey or a truck named puff has got to have issues! Whew, thanks Doug!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Not to worry Eric. It's all a carefully crafted campaign to lull Wolfie into a false sense of security.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful...I thought it must have been something like that. Anyone that drives a car named phooey or a truck named puff has got to have issues! Whew, thanks Doug!
[/quote]
Listen here, son. As you're clearly one of our more "challenged" students, I'll try to be patient and educate you on a few things you have apparently missed.









(1) Phooey will blow the pistons off of anything in YOUR garage;
(2) Puff? Puff is a trailer....you know...an O-U-T-B-A-C-K....the best of the best...; and
(3) Wolfie doesn't need to "campaigne". Eric just needs to keep talking....

Maybe the Professor can help you with the Math part, but I'm pretty sure that 1 + 2 + 3 =









3 days my young friend. 3 days.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doug, I think that 1 + 2 + 3 = 6. But then again you're the Prof. Can you help Me out with this? heh heh ehe


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Nothing worse than a scorned woman


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Doug, I think that 1 + 2 + 3 = 6. But then again you're the Prof. Can you help Me out with this? heh heh ehe


Eric,

In the Universe of logical, reasoned thought, you are absolutely correct. 1+2+3 does equal 6.

However, you have to bear in mind that we you are dealing with a woman here. In that... how can I put this gently... twisted place, the aforementioned equation only assures one of being well dressed for the better part of a week (i.e.: 1 pair of pants + 2 tops + 3 pairs of shoes = almost a weeks worth of outfits!)

It's futile to try to make sense of it all. Just be comfortable in the knowledge that you are indeed of the stronger sex, and you shall prevail!

Good luck! (You're gonna need it!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> [he's] gonna need it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

(1) Phooey will blow the pistons off of anything in YOUR garage;

Don t be so sure about that


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> (1) Phooey will blow the pistons off of anything in YOUR garage;
> 
> Don t be so sure about that


WOW! Pardon me Mr. tdvffjohn truck driver Sir. I make no claim to blow YOUR pistons off - -














- - please - tell your Uncle Guido that there's been a mistake - - I'm not comin' near your pistons ... nope - not me!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

All I can say Wolfie is "YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!"
The womanhood of Outback are with you, my friend.

Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you guys,
But this whole sordid affair is taking on a strangely familiar tone...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Close Doug but it's more like this.....










Wolfwood: I am so pumped up

and this....










Get your tickets to the gun show...........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Rwarl!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh, Brother...is this going a bit south or what......


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Oh, Brother...is this going a bit south or what......


That's fine. As long as it doesn't cross the Mason-Dixon line...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Oh, Brother...is this going a bit south or what......


Tim, he's not permitted to step any further South. That would bring him physically closer to Wolfwood and - well - for obvious reason, he's been banned.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am ready for her, Doug. How do I look?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Much better, Eric!
Just do yourself a favor, and lay off the sauce before you ride into battle this time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

From The New England Sports Network Entertainment news............

We are now recieving some reports from the Loon Mountain area.....The news could be big! The Mount Washington valley is all abuzz! The news is "Trajedy in the Trees" what does this mean! Stay tuned!!

I am Ian MacGregor for NESNE news!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Do tell Ian... Do tell!
We all await, like circling vultures! Ready to swoop down upon the devastation that awaits us!
















Good morning everybody!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

